# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Claver dice que el Gobierno central «se ha arrugado» y no quiere aprobar el PHN

## NoRegistrado

> *El presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes advierte de que se está abocando a los agricultores al consumo «de agua desalinizada»*
> 
> La Comunidad de Regantes de Lorca inició ayer una ronda de negociaciones con el Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (SCRATS) con la vista puesta en obtener soluciones consensuadas a la falta de agua en el municipio, que podría obligar a paralizar los riegos el próximo diciembre.
> 
> Utilizando todos sus recursos disponibles, los regantes lorquinos solo contarán para este primer trimestre del año hidrológico con 12,9 millones de metros cúbicos de agua, frente a los 20 que precisan sus cultivos, por lo que tienen un déficit hasta diciembre de siete millones de metros cúbicos, que tienen que cubrir a la mayor urgencia.
> 
> El presidente de la Comunidad de Regantes de Lorca, Julián Marín, expuso ayer esta acuciante situación al presidente del SCRATS, José Manuel Claver, al que incluso planteó la posibilidad de que los regantes lorquinos, de forma independiente al Sindicato, compraran ese agua a la planta desalinizadora de Torrevieja al precio de 60 céntimos de euro el metro cúbico.
>  Claver desaconsejó esa opción -en el transcurso de la reunión extraordinaria de la Junta de Gobierno de la Comunidad de Regantes. Y argumentó varios motivos, entre ellos, el precio «descomunal» del agua de mar desalinizada, cuyo pago podría sentar un *precedente peligroso* y romper el 'status quo' actual del sistema de regadíos en la Región y abocar «a la ruina» a los agricultores, por lo que sería «pan para hoy y hambre para mañana».
> 
> ...


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/lorca/...7021937-v.html

Pero vamos a ver. ¿Qué puñetas entiende ésta gente por PHN? ¿Su PHN? ¿El que les satisfaga a ellos y seque España para su negocio? Digo yo que el PHN tendrá que satisfacer a todos los españoles, y si se hiciera correctamente, ellos no quedarían muy contentos precisamente.
Cuando hablan de PHN parece que ya lo tienen hecho ellos en exclusiva y que sólo esperan sacarlo del cajón y aprobarlo a capón.

 Pero nadie dice nada de haber plantado más que nunca y de no haber hecho caso a las recomendaciones de plantar menos viendo la sequía que se avecinaba.
De eso nadie habla, y si lo hace es con la boca pequeña. Todo es que les lleven aguas gratis o muy barata. O que si tienen que comprarla más cara, que paguemos el coste el resto de españoles. ¿Pero qué narices se piensa esa gente? ¿Qué estamos a su servicio?

La verdad es que Claver casi consigue irritarme.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

G20 (11-oct-2014),Varanya (08-oct-2014)

----------


## Unregistered

No es nada nuevo y el problema es que el Gobierno no se da cuenta que esta gente son insaciables. Cospedal and Co les contentó dejando el Tajo como lo han dejado, pero es un sólo peldaño de la escalera que quieren subir hasta hacerse con el Ebro y despues del Ebro... es decir que ya empiezan los ataques al Gobierno porque no les hacen un PHN a su medida, que es lo que han conseguido con el plan del Tajo. Pero el Ebro lo tienen perdido y más ahora tal y como están las cosas.

----------

